# Rilza



## William Stein

Is Rilza always a woman's name? Are gay marriages legal in Brazil? I was assuming Rilza must be a man but it must be woman, right?:

Me comove muito ver que quando estamos reunidos Rilza tenta dividir o tempo em nos dar atencao e em falar ao telefone com sua esposa Julia.

Em alguns encontros familiares que por varias vezes compartilhei com este casal (Rilza e Julia).

"Da" definitely means that "Rilza" is a woman, doesn't it: Mesmo com a ausencia *da Rilza, *eu mantenho contato com Julia.


----------



## machadinho

William Stein said:


> "Da" definitely means that "Rilza" is a woman, doesn't it: Mesmo com a ausencia *da Rilza, *eu mantenho contato com Julia.


----------



## mglenadel

Gay marriage is not legal, per se, but aspects of common-law marriage have been judged by the Brazilian Supreme Court as applicable to same-sex relationships, establishing de facto gay marriages.


----------



## William Stein

mglenadel said:


> Gay marriage is not legal, per se, but aspects of common-law marriage have been judged by the Brazilian Supreme Court as applicable to same-sex relationships, establishing de facto gay marriages.


\

Does "casal" always mean a married couple or can it just be a "couple"?


----------



## anaczz

Tenho um casal de filhos (um menino e uma menina).
Após adotar quatro crianças, casal gay ganha direito a licença paternidade.
Eles formam um casal perfeito!


----------



## William Stein

anaczz said:


> Tenho um casal de filhos (um menino e uma menina).
> Após adotar quatro crianças, casal gay ganha direito a licença paternidade.
> Eles formam um casal perfeito!



I think they must be considered officially married then, right? Maybe "casal" can just mean "couple" but "esposa" has to mean "wife', right?: Rilza tenta dividir o tempo em nos dar atencao e em falar ao telefone com sua esposa Julia.(of course the person speaking is probably a lesbian friend, not a government official).
I just found out they really did get married:"Julia e Rilza vivem um relacionamento a dois por mais de quatro anos e vieram se casar no dia..."


----------



## anaczz

Não, atualmente, grande número de pessoas usa os termos marido, esposa, mulher, companheiro, parceiro, etc. independentemente do estado civil, considerando apenas o estado marital, isto é, se vivem juntos (às vezes nem vivem juntos), têm uma vida afetiva/social/econômica em comum, têm filhos (ou não). Elas, por acaso são casadas, mas poderiam não ser e, mesmo assim, uma ser considerada "esposa" da outra.


----------



## Vanda

Como a Ana disse, pode ser qualquer tipo de casal, casados ou não.


----------



## mausim

William Stein said:


> \
> 
> Does "casal" always mean a married couple or can it just be a "couple"?



Para ficar claro, tradicionalmente casal é sempre um par de pessoas de sexos diferentes e que compartilham uma certa união afetiva.
Como disse anaczz, pode ser um casal de filhos.

Hoje em dia, como também disse mglenadel, há a ideia de casal entre pessoas de mesmo sexo, mas sempre mantendo a ideia de afetividade ou de cooperação social.

Ou seja, está mais para 'couple'.


----------



## William Stein

mausim said:


> Para ficar claro, tradicionalmente casal é sempre um par de pessoas de sexos diferentes e que compartilham uma certa união afetiva.
> Como disse anaczz, pode ser um casal de filhos.
> 
> Hoje em dia, como também disse mglenadel, há a ideia de casal entre pessoas de mesmo sexo, mas sempre mantendo a ideia de afetividade ou de cooperação social.
> 
> Ou seja, está mais para 'couple'.



Okay but, "casal" sounds like it should mean a couple who lives together (whether married or not) because it contains the word "casa". Would you say "casal" for a girlfriend and  boyfriend in highschool who are just dating? In Spanish, they would be called "novios" or maybe a "pareja".


----------



## mglenadel

One would say "casal de namorados", making it clear that the two are not married to each other, but if the context allows the listener/reader to reach that conclusion, you may say just "casal".


----------



## mglenadel

William Stein said:


> "Julia e Rilza vivem um relacionamento a dois por mais de quatro anos e vieram se casar no dia..."



It is customary to say "se casar" to mean "moving in together".


----------



## Guigo

William Stein said:


> Okay but, "casal" sounds like it should mean a couple who lives together (whether married or not) because it contains the word "casa". Would you say "casal" for a girlfriend and  boyfriend in highschool who are just dating? In Spanish, they would be called "novios" or maybe a "pareja".



_Noivo/noiva_ was used mainly for man/woman commited for a future marriage; presently these terms are used mostly for the couple in the moment of the wedding cerimony. Anyway, people dating sometimes use to say "noivo/noiva" when referring to their partners.

At least in Brasil, the word "parelha" is basically used for animals being them disposed side by side to perform a job or when breeders put male/female together with mating purposes.


----------



## William Stein

Guigo said:


> _Noivo/noiva_ was used mainly for man/woman commited for a future marriage; presently these terms are used mostly for the couple in the moment of the wedding cerimony. Anyway, people dating sometimes use to say "noivo/noiva" when referring to their partners.



In Spanish, too, "novia" is "a girl engaged to be married", but it's used to mean girlfriend in general because in most Spanish-speaking countries it's always assumed that the couple intends to get married. That took me a while to get used to because in America becoming engaged is a very formal thing and having a girlfriend is not. 


mglenadel: Thanks for telling me about "se casar", I didn't know it  could mean "moving in together".


----------



## William Stein

mglenadel said:


> One would say "casal de namorados", making it clear that the two are not married to each other".



That sounds very cynical. Does "casal de não namorados" make it clear that it's a married couple?


----------



## patriota

Guigo, concordo que namorados podem dizer que são noivos como uma hipérbole ou demonstração de fidelidade, mas fora desse contexto de exagero, essas palavras ainda me passam a ideia de que oficializaram a intenção de casar/viver juntos numa relação estável e permanente.


William Stein said:


> That sounds very cynical. Does "casal de não namorados" make it clear that it's a married couple?


"Casal de namorados" não é uma expressão negativa. É o mesmo que dizer "eles estão namorando", "são namorados".


----------



## William Stein

patriota said:


> Guigo, concordo que namorados podem dizer que são noivos como uma hipérbole ou demonstração de fidelidade, mas fora desse contexto de exagero, essas palavras ainda me passam a ideia de que oficializaram a intenção de casar/viver juntos numa relação estável e permanente.
> 
> "Casal de namorados" não é uma expressão negativa. É o mesmo que dizer "eles estão namorando", "são namorados".



I was just joking: If you have say a "couple in love" to show that it is not a married couple, then a "couple not in love" would mean a married couple: it's just a joke!


----------

